# Animal P orn



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Came across this a while back in the front of a truck.

See pic.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And obviously a Leeds United supporter

Dave P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in Leeds so I willn't comment, but I don't like ball sports, certainly not the none organic ones anyway. :wink: :wink: 

Kev.


PS Can I come and work at your place Dave, your never off line, do you do any work at all?

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

work good grief Kev, I call it a hobby otherwise i may lose interest. We have seen the green shoots of recovery this month. Been down to Huntingdon with an order this morning, Sheffield this afternoon. Goole and Doncaster tomorrow.
Louth on thursday.

Most of our customers have let stocks get to a low level, and are using less . But we are not complaining. Lots of small orders add up but it means more deliveries.

Dave P


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> work good grief Kev, I call it a hobby otherwise i may lose interest. We have seen the green shoots of recovery this month. Been down to Huntingdon with an order this morning, Sheffield this afternoon. Goole and Doncaster tomorrow.
> Louth on thursday.
> Most of our customers have let stocks get to a low level, and are using less . But we are not complaining. Lots of small orders add up but it means more deliveries.
> Dave P


Try TNT Dave, saves on dersel!


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > work good grief Kev, I call it a hobby otherwise i may lose interest. We have seen the green shoots of recovery this month. Been down to Huntingdon with an order this morning, Sheffield this afternoon. Goole and Doncaster tomorrow.
> ...


No use Royal Mail and perhaps the Government won't sell it off. Whoops, that's set the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do use transport for a few orders, but chemical products are heavy, and most carriers will not carry aerosols in large quantities.

Thanks Peter


Dave P


----------

